
Snipshot &#34;the best&#34; online photo editor - perler
http://pulse2.com/2007/02/19/snipshot-steals-online-photo-pic-a-nik-baskets/
======
ninwa
This is great. It's always a pain in the neck to open up an editor to do
something as small as resize to make an avatar. Another thing I like about
this is that the image is already in your browser and to-size, so you can kind
of get a feel for how it's going to look on an actual page.

------
jmzachary
I don't know if it's the best, but it's the only one I use. It's simple
interface is what I find most useful about it. If I need more (which is rare),
I use the GIMP.

------
joshwa
a YC company

